# fretwork / carved panels or lattice



## Shawn1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anyone aware of a source to get fretwork panels or lattice?

I'm looking to build a book case that will have lattice or fretwork panels within a stile/rail construction for the sides. I don't really have the time or talent to scroll saw my own and was hoping to be able buy it in panel form. I think Rockler carries some custom wooden lattice, but it's pretty expensive.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have seen a bookcase before that was built I think similar to what you're trying to do. It was done with fence lattice like you buy at Home Depot. They got the unfinished and just used a finish of choice on it. They also sell the treated kind, but I don't think it would look too good on a bookcase.
If you're referring to what I have seen on other work, the kind that is just flat with squares cut out, I don't know of any place to buy it, Not for a reasonable price anyway.
What size pieces are you needing. I have cut smaller pieces for two other members on Lumberjocks before. I do a lot of scroll saw work. If you need a reference, let me know and I'll give you the name of one of them and they can vouch for my work. I'd have to make sure with them of course that it's alright. All they did was ship me the wood with the pattern they wanted cut. I cut it and shipped it back to them. All I asked from them was the cost of shipping. All they had to do was find out what it cost to ship it to me and include a check for that amount to ship it back. It usually costs the same both ways. One of those guys sent me a check paying me anyway, but I done it just to help out. I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## rhuda (Jul 3, 2011)

There is a new company that makes fretwork panels from a composite that is very reasonalbe and they will make them in custom sizes. The product is called O'verlays. www.Danikacheryle.com Take a look.


----------

